# Neat site



## George Farmer (26 Jan 2008)

Some of you may have seen this already.

There's some cool video tutorials for PS etc.

Check out the Gallery too.

http://www.photoanswers.co.uk/


----------



## Dave Spencer (28 Jan 2008)

I use curves quite a lot on my B + W pics. I never occurred to me to use it on specific areas of a picture, as per the tutorial. Nice one.

Dave.


----------

